# How far apart do I place my trestle bents?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I spent another afternoon building some bents and hope to be around 1:29 scale or so, not that picky. How far apart do they go? 6"


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Bent spacing depends on the type of trestle, the gauge (standard or narrow), the time-frame, and the particular railroad's standard practices. For narrow gauge (I model the Rio Grande Southern), the standard bent spacing was sixteen feet. In 1:29 scale, this works out to 6.62 inches. For specific trestle details, see my web article on trestles at 

http://members.cox.net/sn3nut/trestles part 1.htm


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I searched around on this same subject , and it depends on weight to be on it , and height . 
I have just finished my first trestle , and went with a light loading , and spaced them 10 inches apart , after moving them around to see what looked ok also . 
I am pleased with mine . 

























NO high speed freights , or m ued dash 9s or 2-10-2s , here on the DRy


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

cool, referring to that link is the very first thing I did before posting but did not see the spacing discussed as I breazed through it twice! 10" looks good but I think I am going to set up about 6" and see what that looks like? thanks!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Bent spacing is covered in the DECK paragraph of the BASIC TRESTLE COMPONENTS section of the article. The reason I put it there is because the stringer size is dependent on the bent spacing. For example, if the bents are sixteen feet apart, then the stringers are eighteen inches deep. If the spacing is increased to twenty feet, then the stringers need to be thicker -- usually about twenty-four inches.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Timing is good, as I've got a short section that needs a bridge! 
Thinking of putting in a trestle. But, wondering how many bents I'll need for a 17" wide 
opening. And about 10" deep. On a 10 foot Diameter curve. 
Running mainly Rio Grande standard gauge, but also have a K-27 and mixed train. 
Any information appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are 6.5" apart. With 1:24 and 1:22.5 they look just fine but they seem slightly small (to me at least) with 1:20.3 but I'll let you decide:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the 6.5 inch spacing as well.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am preparing to build one too. 

after having read some about real trestles and about modelltrestles by others, idecided to make them 6" apart. 
that is half a (standard) track length. so it will give good support. 
it does not look too spacey, while still allowing to work between posts. 
(and working in cm/mm as i do, it is easy to calculate and execute grades)


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks spot on Steve! now the decision of base material under the bents has to be made... UUUGGGHHH


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I used 6" on center.








[url="


----------



## pcz (May 13, 2010)

Ciao from Italy,

this is my first post (reply) on this forum.
I usually read your topics and for the first time I tell you this:

In my Fra&Pie route, a narrow gauge layout in 1:20.3, I built the Grand View Trestle with the lenght of 33cm (13") from bent to bent.
This curved trestle, more then 14.00m (46ft) long has 18 bents with and height from 15 cm (6") to 90cm (37.5").

this dimension was found browsing the web and searching "wooden trestle" as images and text.

image here: http://www.zuccarello.com/fn3/GrandViewTrestle1.jpg

Sorry for my English 

Best regards.

Pier


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

In my opinion use what looks best on your layout. When I constructed mine I temporary spaced them and took pictures to get an idea. Keep in mind the further apart the more ground you can cover. 
















I place mine on 1inch pea stone and it did well for the first year. I did notice that the bottom 3 inches were very wet most of the summer and will speed up corrosion. I am considering spray painting them with an automotive seal that is used in wheel wells. I can not remember what it called and will have too look for it again.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Pier,
Welcome to MLS! Your layout sounds like it's really nice! If you have any pictures we would sure like to see them!


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

What is the preferred material for building the required bents? 
I've seen prebuilt wooden bents at Caboose Hobbies. I know Split Jaw makes 
plastic bents, made from same material their roadbed is made from. 
I could make my own as well, but I do NOT have the ability to do so. 
Lack many of the tools needed. Besides that, I can't draw a straight line with a ruler! 
Information appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cedar is what I prefer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer cedar wood, it's bug resistent and ages to a nice silver grey, plus I got a ton of it nearly free! You can usually find cheap cedar fence boards at Big Box home stores. 
I glue them and pnuematically pin them together. 
Check for a Harbor Freight tool store in your area, I bought their 23ga. pin nailer two years ago (on sale) and it's still working fine, after I took it apart and left the feed tray a tad loose. I consider HF tools in the throwaway class, cheap and yet still covered by a lifetime warantee! You'll need a small air compressor to power it. 

I think it's better to build to fit the area than to try and fit premade ones.... my personal choice. Also in dating my road I use smaller timbers (5/16) to convey the lighter equipment I run. 

I love tools, they allow me freedom to model more as I wish, rather than having to 'make do' with what is available. I bought 2 used saws; a 14" sears band saw (older model) $350 and a 8" benchtop table saw $200 and never regretted it. Look at your local Craigslist. 
I think if you can put track together, you can build bents too. You could start with dowels (home depot) and strip wood from a hobby shop and a razor saw about $12.... 

John


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

not to re-direct- 
but how does one fit bents 

-i see some with 'feet' - 
others seemingly driven into the ground- 

how do you get everything the right height with varying terrain? 

is this simply measure from the top down-or level the ground beneath and simply use as piers


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pier, 

Welcome to MLS. Very nice looking trestle. More pictures please.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Steve D, 
Round timbers (tree trunks) were pile driven into the ground, narrow end down. Square cut timbers have the 'feet' or a sill to rest on. These were placed on footers of rock or cement (to prevent rot). 

Stretch a string tightly from one end to the other, subtract the deck from the height (stringers) and that leaves the bent height. Stringers connect each bent on top and then the ties and rail go on. 
I cheated on my curved trestle and use a glued 'spline' type, one continuous stringer assembly; 3 stringers bent to fit the curve and held with blocks between, glued and pinned in place. Then I lay this over the depression and measure down for each bent. I use square cut timber bents , so I allow for a footing, say an inch tall, I make my bents and attach them to the stringer (more glue and pins). Again lay this in place and then I'll build forms and pour cement in until it rises to support the sills of the bents. All done! If you build forms board by board you get the right look of poured crete when removed. 

Should I ever run across and old dowel maker I might make some pile bents, but I've never seen cedar dowels and nothing else will deter local termites. 

John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I ripped treated deck spindles and will soak in a cedar stain before installation


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

My bents are 8 inches apart. The storey height is also 8 inches. This dimension allows the nailer to fit in between. You may some day wish you could repair it. See link in signature. I have atleast 150 feet of trestles.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful railroad , and photos , so beautiful . What a place to run trains Richard .


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm modelling the Uintah Railway. Bridge 28-A was the highest, nearly 50', and was 128' long. It had bents 16 feet apart, or about 9.5" in 1:20.


----------

